# Difference Between Wellness and Wellness Core?



## SchnellFowVay (Mar 10, 2009)

Two of our dachshund eat exclusively low fat food (they are a healthy weight, but they are always on the verge of being overweight).

Due to our local dogfood store being a bit screwy, they either have Wellness Healthy Weight or Wellness Core Healthy Weight each time we buy a bag. So our dogs have alternated between one or the other 3 - 4 times in the last 6 months. It never seems to give them diahhrea, and the food looks the same (and its from the same company).

Also, they are the same price.

So what is the difference between the standard Wellness, and the Wellness Core?


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

SchnellFowVay said:


> Two of our dachshund eat exclusively low fat food (they are a healthy weight, but they are always on the verge of being overweight).
> 
> Due to our local dogfood store being a bit screwy, they either have Wellness Healthy Weight or Wellness Core Healthy Weight each time we buy a bag. So our dogs have alternated between one or the other 3 - 4 times in the last 6 months. It never seems to give them diahhrea, and the food looks the same (and its from the same company).
> 
> ...


Core is Wellness's grain-free version.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Wellness Core healthy weight? Are you referring to their Core reduced fat? I fed that for over two years to a dog we adopted who was morbidly obese, she did very well on it. Abi88 is right, Core is grainfree, the other is not


----------



## SchnellFowVay (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks!

Yeah, I am referring to Wellness Healthy Weight vs. Core Reduced Fat.

Our third Dachshund who was a severely malnurished rescue is on Wellness Small Breed. His weight doubled in 4 months, his coat is shiny again, and he's doing great. We may need to switch him to Healthy Weight and/or reduce is portion sizes soon.

Thanks for all of the responses!


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

i honestly feel that the "healthy weight" thing is overhyped.
the BEST method to control your dog's weight is to feed less. simple as that.

If you are feeding very little, but appropriate amounts, and the dog is still gaining weight, its best you change the brand of food just to see how it works out.
You can ask your vet about it while you are bringing your dog for occasional checkups. no need to make a special trip and spend money.
If your dog just have a weight-gain problem regardless of what he eats, and how much he eats, its best you then try reduced fat formulas.


----------

